# Whats the story behind this Viking?



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Someone sent me this video of a viking that sank in Bicayne National Park in Florida. The boat name is "Emotional Rescue".Its from Port Aransas and ive never heard of it. Anyone know the owner? Heres the video.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

don't know but that was pretty amazing how they got that boat off the bottom.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't know but could probably make a phone call to a buddy of mine down in Naples that used to do those rescues...got tired of not getting paid from the insurance companies. Glad to see her off the bottom...that port shaft sticking out the lower stern don't look to good...wonder what they hit?


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks like they needed a bigger bilge pump or at least a way to take the raw water cooling pick up line and suck the water out with the engines prior to sinking.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think any bilge pump is going to keep up with a shaft getting ripped out.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Insurance job!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

is this it ?

http://www.boatinfoworld.com/registration.asp?vn=150524


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> is this it ?
> 
> http://www.boatinfoworld.com/registration.asp?vn=150524


Looks like it. I wonder if anyone was hurt? An impact like that probably jarred the crew pretty good.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool video.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> I don't think any bilge pump is going to keep up with a shaft getting ripped out.


Yes, but you can get out emergency pumps, use the intakes, and stuff whatever you have into the hole. The shaft alone shouldn't cause a boat to sink unless there is more damage or other circumstances.


----------



## JellyFish (Jul 23, 2004)

*Sad Times Bro*

Better Times Bro


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

it's in the boat yard in Rockport , I looked at it today


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I heard they hit a protected reef and scored up major fines. All heresay though. i've seen this boat in port and and the moorings.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Justhookit, tell that to the gent that ran over the mooring can line and yanked a shaft at boomvang I believe. They ended up on the bottom pretty quick.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> Justhookit, tell that to the gent that ran over the mooring can line and yanked a shaft at boomvang I believe. They ended up on the bottom pretty quick.


Did you read what I wrote? Read the whole two sentences again.

And yes, it's happened to me this summer and no, we did not sink. Nor have many others.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is the info I found on it:

Vessel Name:*EMOTIONAL RESCUE* USCG Doc. No.:*1179954*Vessel Service:RECREATIONALIMO Number:*Trade Indicator:RecreationalCall Sign:*Hull Material:FRP (FIBERGLASS)Hull Number:VKY61532H102Ship Builder:VIKING YACHT CO.Year Built:2001
Length (ft.):61.7Hailing PortORT ARANSAS TXHull Depth (ft.):4.9Owner:CANE HARBOR SPORT FISHING LLC
740 HOSPITAL DRIVE STE 150 
BEAUMONT, TX 77701Hull Breadth (ft.):18.5Gross Tonnage:37Net Tonnage:29Documentation Issuance Date:October 23, 2007Documentation Expiration Date:October 31, 2008*Previous Vessel Names:*No Vessel Name Changes *Previous Vessel Owners:*DELEON AMUSEMENTS INC


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Is it just me or is the girl on the very right going topless???!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

rookie06 said:


> Is it just me or is the girl on the very right going topless???!!!!


It is one of those phenomenons no one can explain. Bikini tops will NOT stay tied on boats over 50ft...

I think we need to get Myth Busters to confrim this.

Brandon


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> It is one of those phenomenons no one can explain. Bikini tops will NOT stay tied on boats over 50ft...
> 
> I think we need to get Myth Busters to confrim this.
> 
> Brandon


We dont need myth busters, its confirmed already haha.Kinda like takin a chick on a ride to see the porpoises, works every time...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> It is one of those phenomenons no one can explain. Bikini tops will NOT stay tied on boats over 50ft...
> 
> I think we need to get Myth Busters to confrim this.
> 
> Brandon


Brandon, even more reason to look at that 53 Hatt on the website you linked the 33 ProKat off over yander.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> Brandon, even more reason to look at that 53 Hatt on the website you linked the 33 ProKat off over yander.


Indeed an added benefit of a big boat. But why buy a 50ft+ when I can just mooch off my friends???

Brandon


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Indeed an added benefit of a big boat. But why buy a 50ft+ when I can just mooch off my friends???
> 
> Brandon


Haha...I know what you mean...I fish mine when I can, but it is nice to walk on the friends 55 Hatt and go to the floaters. Did you look at that boat though...it is sweet...especailly for the money...if it was closer I might think about it.


----------



## Haska San (11 mo ago)

She is here now in Batam, Indonesia and just got someone who might want to brings her back to her glory days...appreciate any comments


----------



## TexasEdition (Jan 22, 2019)

11andy11 said:


> I don't think any bilge pump is going to keep up with a shaft getting ripped out.


Happened to us once when I was a mate. The captain jumped down there and closed the seacock, and pulled the intake off the motor and used the motor to run down the water. Finally got down to the point where we can shove rags and a plug in it.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

You win the Internet for dredging up one of the oldest threads on 2Cool! 14 years!


----------



## TexasfishingNP (Jan 23, 2020)

I believe that is my buddy Charles Rodman's boat. They were in Bahamas and knocked off a Volvo pod on a coral head. I worked for him for a while at his business in Beaumont. He had huge Jupiter he would pull behind his Viking and chase fish around Florida and Bahamas when boat not in Port A.


----------



## TexasfishingNP (Jan 23, 2020)

TexasfishingNP said:


> I believe that is my buddy Charles Rodman's boat. They were in Bahamas and knocked off a Volvo pod on a coral head. I worked for him for a while at his business in Beaumont. He had huge Jupiter he would pull behind his Viking and chase fish around Florida and Bahamas when boat not in Port A.


I though he had pods until looked at video---saw where pulled out prop shaft and coupler...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Haska San said:


> View attachment 4605716
> 
> She is here now in Batam, Indonesia and just got someone who might want to brings her back to her glory days...appreciate any comments


How did you wind up with it? That's a long way from rockport.


----------



## Haska San (11 mo ago)

Gilbert said:


> How did you wind up with it? That's a long way from rockport.


Yeap, must be one of those insurance deal


----------



## Haska San (11 mo ago)

No more a rescue 🤭...its an emotional damage


----------

